# Just Got My First O&w



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

A beautiful M6 from Roy. All I need now is some micro screwdrivers so I can remove about 4 links so it fits. I didnt realize how tiny my wrist was as i usually only need to remove 2 links. I probably wont post any pics since you all know what an m6 looks like.

I guess I should expect a customs bill soon.

Tom


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Tom, congrats on your first (probably won't be your last







) O&W.

If it's the stock O&W bracelet, it uses split pins not screwed links to add / remove links.

Regards

Carl.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Carl said:


> Hi Tom, congrats on your first (probably won't be your last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s worth considering getting one of these if you have to adust bracelets often, very easy to use









See here...... http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Tools.html



> *Swiss Watch Bracelet pin removal tool *
> 
> *Makes light work of shortening watch bracelets. Supplied with spacer for use with three thickness of bracelets and a spare pin pusher. *
> 
> *Price: Â£12.00 *


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s worth considering getting one of these if you have to adust bracelets often, very easy to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s worth considering getting one of these if you have to adust bracelets often, very easy to use
> ...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Dont worry about it Mac: Do a search on the words "fat" and sloth" and you will see what Mark is on about.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Dont worry about it Mac: Do a search on the words "fat" and sloth" and you will see what Mark is on about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand now, poor Mark


----------



## Brandon Aybar (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats, man ... Post some pics when you can .. ya hear?


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

Brandon Aybar said:


> Congrats, man ... Post some pics when you can .. ya hear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not much of a photographer, so here are a few. It looks like diving theme didnt produce quality pics like i thought it would.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Watches are difficult to photograph Tom. Terrible shiny things they are and they don't like flash.

It amazes me the results some of the guys on the forum get.

Congratulations on having a go







.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Watches are difficult to photograph Tom. Terrible shiny things they are and they don't like flash.
> 
> It amazes me the results some of the guys on the forum get.
> 
> ...


I bet if I had the flippers on and I was submerged I couldve gotten a few better pics of the watch. Maybe next year as the water is getting a tad cold for diving.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Olive Drab,

Those fins (flippers) bring back some fond memories









Learn't how to scuba dive when I was 16 and they really gave me a hard time. I was very skinny back then and I just couldn't fin with those things on. Gave me cramps everytime







but I loved every minute of it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Water!*









*Swiming!!*









* DIVING!!! *









*RUN AWAY!!! RUN AWAY!!!*









* Do I look like a fish!!? *







(Jason, shut it














)

Did I mention this problem I have with water


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> flippers


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

hakim said:


> Olive Drab,
> 
> Those fins (flippers) bring back some fond memories
> 
> ...


They feel like you are swimming with a sheet of plywood nailed to your feet at first but I love them. I got some longer ones i keep at my uncle's house for free diving which really let you fly through the water with less effort but wouldnt work well with all that heavy SCUBA equipment on. The Scuba pros are the work truck and the long free dive fins are the sports car when its just me, my mask and my camera.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

hakim said:


> Olive Drab,
> 
> Those fins (flippers) bring back some fond memories
> 
> ...


Do you still dive?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Olive Drab Posted Today, 09:22 AM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Oct 14 2005, 03:11 AM)
> 
> ...


No, well not as much as I would like to. Had to give it up because of the sinuses







Have to limit myself to one 15minute dive per session otherwise I get these massive and really bad headaches that feel like my head wants to explode!









Worst part is I'm Divemaster rated and was just beginning my Instructor rating when I had to stop


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bummer Hakim...







I would be gutted if I had to stop.....

Im thinking of doing the 'Emergency First Response' module when I go to Sharm El Sheik in December...


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

I got my link adjuster tool Monday and have been wearing it since. So far after roughly 40 hours, it is about 6-7 seconds fast. Is this reasonable? Do they ever get more efficient over time?

I think this is pretty reasonable but all of my other watches are quartz movements or digital

-Tom


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

Maybe it was because its new and breaking in but i reset it and it is dead on since my last post.


----------

